
The Descent to C - tgragnato
https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/cdescent/
======
rumcajz
> So, how do you solve problems in C that users of other languages would do
> with classes? One very common pattern in C is just to do the same thing
> unofficially.

I started programming before OOP was widespread and I remember when I first
had to use it. I put all my code into a single class which had a single
instance.

However, I feel that it's the other way round now. People have programming
with classes so ingrained that they can't break free even when working in non-
OOP language like C. They simply emulate C++ in C.

The good old procedural style of programming is rarely seen nowadays.

~~~
combatentropy
You can find it in my code :)

I tried very hard to understand the draw that other people had to object-
oriented programming, and it never took. It seems to me much leaner to use
functions and associative arrays.

I spend a lot of time designing both. I try first of all to give functions
good names: not too long yet telling. Then I fiddle with the arguments: their
number, order, and names. And then for associative arrays I spend some time
figuring out the best structure for them for easy use by everything else.

Maybe it's just because I write CRUD web apps. Most the processing is done in
SQL. Then it's a matter of wrapping the resultant data in an HTML template. I
write as little of my app in PHP as possible.

Of course with the HTML there is often JavaScript, another chance to get
complicated. But I have tried the single-page application thing and found that
the app was actually slower than my past apps, which were written in the ROCA
style ([http://roca-style.org/](http://roca-style.org/)). So back to the ROCA
style I went, where just using jQuery here and there doesn't get as unwieldy.

